# Seeking BVI Sailboat to rent



## thoselane (Sep 23, 2015)

Seeking BVI Sailboat to rent. I am a boat owner; 36’ S-2, home port Grand Traverse Bay. Retired banker; NYC, Europe and MI. Lived/worked in USVI in 1970’s with Chase Manhattan Bank. Have chartered with Sunsail, Moorings 19 times from 1979-2013; three charters in BVI. Will be in Tortola early December 2015 to finalize. References of course. Preference is 36’-42’ boat leaving charter fleet. Will authorize Sunsail/Moorings to confirm my charter history. Target rental is $1,000/week; $4,000 for 4 weeks.

If this meets your objectives, please provide contact


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

You might have more luck asking in BVI forum on Traveltalk at Traveltalkonline: Viewing forum: British Virgin Islands


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Or Craigslist.


----------

